

Instagram for Android landing page - lleims
http://instagr.am/android/

======
trafnar
What a nice page. I can't wait to see what their new designers come up with in
the future.

They recently hired Tim Van Damme (<http://timvandamme.com/>) and Maykel
Loomans (<http://miekd.com/>)

------
hellokhoaphan
For while you're waiting: <http://mashable.com/2012/03/23/instagram-
alternatives/>

------
dprice1
This formats very strangely on my portrait-oriented display (1200x1920,
firefox 11). The top of the page is a big black rectangle, and the subsequent
content is bottom-aligned.

It sure is pretty though.

------
mladenkovacevic
I remember that the maker of Instagram was offering 50% of Android sales to
anyone willing to do the work of porting Instagram to Android and providing
the support. Is this what finally happened?

~~~
rasmusrygaard
Wasn't that Instapaper? <http://www.marco.org/2011/12/07/standing-up-for-
android>

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Ah I think that's it yeah. Thanks for the correction.

~~~
notatoad
that did finally happen though. there's an instapaper for android now.
<http://papermill.me/>

edit: or not. my bad.

~~~
spindritf
Is it an official app? I don't see any links, any endorsement, or even a
mention of an Android client on Instapaper.com.

~~~
notatoad
i thought it was, but now that i look again i don't think it is. there was a
story about papermill on theverge [1] the other day that heavily referenced
marco's post, and i assumed that the point of all the marco references was
that it was the endorsed app, but reading the article again they don't
actually make that claim.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/23/2897938/papermill-is-
the-f...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/23/2897938/papermill-is-the-first-
beautiful-simple-instapaper-client-for-android)

------
Wazowski
Cool. However, having used both, Pixlr-o-matic is quite a bit better.

------
einarlove
840 lines of css. A bit more then i expected.

------
gabamnml
I hope it comes soon. It's expected long

